# Tierra ("cable amarillo") vs Tierra (0v en circuitos)



## danirebollo (Jul 27, 2009)

Hola, 
tenia una duda, y es la finalidad de la tierra de nuestras casas.
En los circuitos electrodomesticos... la tierra es el punto 0v, pero en la casa la tierra tiene una funcion de proteccion de derivaciones...
Alguien puede explicar que ocurre cuando conecto un aparato a la tierra de casa?
Solo sirve para mantener lo que se conecte ahi a 0v o sirve para algo mas?

gracias!


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Jul 27, 2009)

es para que no haya forma de que haya diferencia de potencial entre la tierra y la carcasa del aparato, es mas seguro.


----------



## alexus (Jul 27, 2009)

no no es 0v! 

es tierra, gnd o como te guste.

el cable normalizado no es la tierra del circuito.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 27, 2009)

lucassiglo21 dijo:
			
		

> es para que no haya forma de que haya diferencia de potencial entre la tierra y la carcasa del aparato, es mas seguro.



mmm me parece que no es para eso. 

Es por si hay alguna fuga hacia la caracasa,  te salte el diferencial. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 27, 2009)

electronicos necesitan un poco de electricidad ?

la chapa de tu heladera, lavarropas , cajita de aparatos electronicos , etc.  si no estuviese conectada a nada estaria a eso:
conectada a nada.

entonces , que pasaria si un cable de todos los que hay dentro de ese aparato falla en su aislacion y sin querer toca la carcaza de tu electrodomestico ?  

de ahi en mas tata de seguir vos , ¿ que pasaria? que cables pueden tocar la carcaza de tu electrodomenstico ?
cual es peligroso ?
que soluciones posibles hay ?  o se te ocurren ?

saludos


----------



## danirebollo (Jul 28, 2009)

a ver... es que... 
lo que no entiendo, las tierras van todas juntas, todas las carcasas juntas... y luego a la tierra (fisica...) pero y qué... por que vallan a la tierra no quiere decir que por el cable un aparato no pudiera meter 220v y meterselos a otros aparatos y fastidiar todo, no?
Yo por ejemplo, he estado en casas con derivacion en la tierra y lo que pasaba era que habia menos estabilidad en el circuito de la casa y era mas facil que saltara el automatico, pero nada mas...
y luego por que unos aparatos llevan y otros no?

En un aparato, tu creas la tierra en el punto medio en un transformador simetrico, y luego.. eso lo conectas a la tierra de la casa? y por que unos aparatos si y otros no? parece que va en funcion de la potencia que requieran pero...


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Jul 28, 2009)

no "creas" tierra, creas un punto medio en el transformador para usar como referencia.
Los "voltios" son diferenciales, y provocan corriente, que puede ser fatal si te pones tu en el medio y eres el unico conductor entre 2 puntos, con diferencia de potencial lo suficientemente elevada para hacer circular la suficiente corriente por tu cuerpo para freirte.
los 2 puntos en el caso de un electrodomestico son la carcasa y tierra(a la carcasa la tocas y a la tierra podes llegar a estar conectado si estas descalso), si por un problema de aislacion la carcasa se toca con el cable fase de la instalacion, aparecen 220vrms entre la carcasa y tierra, y si lo tocas es como meter los dedos en el enchufe, porque la corriente iria: fase->carcasa->vos->tierra->bajada del neutro mas cercana->estacion transformadora y vuelve.

si conectas la carcasa a tierra, es como si puenteas una resistencia con un cable, toda la corriente circula por el cable y no queda nada para la resistencia en caso de que aprezca una diferencia de potencial en sus extremos, entonces no te pasa nada; va a saltar e disyuntor y sino al final va a saltar la termica.


por cierto:



			
				KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> lucassiglo21 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dijimos lo mismo, pero tu con corrientes y yo con tensiones


----------



## danirebollo (Jul 28, 2009)

aa ya he entendido.. gracias!

sin embargo.. entonces en principio no tiene nada que ver la tierra  de nuestras casas con la "tierra" en un circuito? entonces habria que unir solo la carcasa a la tierra de la casa y la tierra del aparato a parte?


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Jul 28, 2009)

en general el GND de los circuitos no hace falta que lo conectes a tierra, es solo para que los conectes entre si, suelen ser los 0v, la referencia que se usa en todo el circuito para decir si aca tenes 5v, o -3v, etc, es con respecto a GND.


----------



## danirebollo (Jul 28, 2009)

ya bueno... si yo en las cosas que hago no utilizo el cable de tierra, pero como veo que si lo utilizan mis amplificador (culla carcasa es metalica)... tambien la placa (de cocinar) tiene el cable de tierra, y el horno... si el cable de tierra proteje a la persona, como la proteje en el caso de una placa de cocina? por que estando montada no tiene nada metalico que se pueda tocar y puedas electrocutarte... aunque, como es susceptible a que le caigan liquidos, lo mismo es por eso, para que si un liquido se mete dentro y cortocircuita no pase nada...


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Jul 28, 2009)

que es una placa de cocina?


----------



## Casti (Jul 28, 2009)

lucassiglo21 dijo:
			
		

> que es una placa de cocina?



Es una vitroceramica. Unos "fogones" electricos.

La conexion a tierra es por lo mismo, como elemento de proteccion. Si hay una fuga ahi dentro, el diferencial notara una diferencia entre la corriente que da y la que le retorna y "saltara" y abrira el circuito.
Si la fuga sigue ahi, no podras cerrar el diferencial.


----------



## alexus (Jul 28, 2009)

pero no sigas confundiendo danirebollo, la "tierra" que generalmente ves en un circuito electronico representada por el "pinito dado vuelta", no necesariamente en la tierra de la instalacion hogareña, a la tierra hogareña se conecta todo lo que es carcazas metalicas, etc. no "negativos" de circuitos, esto se hace para proteger ante contactos indirectos, es decir tocar la carcaza que por una razon un otra esta bajo tension.

en toda casa de haber un puesta a tierra en condiciones, con menos de 3 ohms, esto se mide con un telurimetro, un "aparatito" que mide la resistencia del suelo.

y tambien un interruptor diferencial.


----------



## menduco (Jul 28, 2009)

efectivamente la puesta a tierra sirve solamente de proteccion ante fugas electricas con la ayuda claro esta del disyuntor diferencial


----------



## danirebollo (Jul 29, 2009)

entiendo todo... pero sigo confundiendo una cosa, y es que no se cuando utilizar el cable de tierra... y si lo utilizara, solo seria para la carcasa y nada mas, y no lo conectaria a gnd?
nose, a mi me parece haber visto algun aparato (amplificador de audio) con gnd del circuito conectado a la carcasa


----------



## alexus (Jul 29, 2009)

a ver...

si es una fuente de alimentacion, lo unico que pones a masa o tierra de la instalacion electrica, es la carcaza. 

si es un dimmer, un temporizador, un control de nivel, o cosas asi, que a su salida manejen potencia, tambien, la carcaza, y si queres, bordeando el circuito, podes hacer un plano de tierra, que sera conectado tambien a la tierra de la instalacion electrica hogareña.

si es audio, recuero que en un amplificador que hice ya hace años, " el negativo " del parlante iba a la carcaza, no sabria decirte bien poruqe.

pero vos tranquilo, casi siempre lo que va a tierra de la instalacion son las carcazas.

yo trabajo mucho, con cortes por sobre temperatura, temporizadores, etc. que manejan resistencias de potencia, y nosotros solo conectamos el chasis, el "negativo" del circuito va a lka fuente de alimentacion.

recuerda, si el diseño no lo pide, no conectes "el gnd" del circuito a el negativo de la fuente.

otra cosa que no sabria decirte es que pasaria si esto sucede, pienso que el circuito no funcionaria, ya que la corriente se iria a tierra ( de la instalacion9.

atte, alexus.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 29, 2009)

hola, te voy a explicar la cosa como es , clara y concisa.


TIERRA es y es para lo que ya puse , entonces:
si vos tenes una parte de un circuito , ya sea placa electronica o carcaza metalica en la cual consideras que existe un riesgo de que accidentalmente un cable con tension , y me refiero al cable vivo de tu instalacion sea de 220v o de 110v toque esa parte :
*entonces si lo pones.*
por que en caso de que dicho accidente ocurra si esa parte esta a tierra saltara el disyuntor de la casa.
si no esta a tierra entonces quedara con vivo........cosa no deseable.

ahora que mas ?
supongamos que uno quiere por algun motivo un punto de cero voltios o de potencial nulo o cero de CERO y de referencia cero y requetecero.
bueno.
lo mejor es replantearse un pcoo las cosas y ver si uno esta queriendo pavadas o cosas reales.
yo hago solo algunas cosas de electronica, por que la electronica es muy vasta pero la referencia de mis circuitos siempre fue el negativo, masa es el negativo de mi fuente .
el negativo de el capacitor de el filtro.

ahora si uno quiere otra cosa NO HAY QUE OLVIDAR que la tierra de la instalacion electrica de la casa es lo que es, si uno pretende querer que la tierra de la casa es un lugar magico de cero voltios o sea potencial nulo .......    .
es que jamas han trabajado en electricidad.
en el hogar nunca se verifica la tierra.
en el hogar el cable verde y amarillo o el desnudo (si es que existe) esta proclive a recibir descargas de electrodomesticos deficientes o de la misma instalacion y muchas veces no esta en condiciones para ello amen de que muchas veces NO hay disyuntor .
asi que te podes encontrar cualquier cosa menos cero voltios.

LO SANO :
por que no posteas aqui algunos circuitos como ejemplo en el cual alguien pueda cuestionarse si el dibujo que adjunto quiere decir negativo comun , o cable verde y amarillo, o jabalina , o canilla metalica o la maceta con el potus.


----------



## alexus (Jul 29, 2009)

nada mas que agregar..


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 29, 2009)

yo si tengo para agregar. 

Si no tenes Diferencial. no creas que lo que este puesto a tierra, queda sin riesgo. 
Igual tenes voltaje, no es que se va todo por la tierra y te puedo asegurar que se siente al tacto.

O sea la toma a tierra es util solo con el diferencia en el tema de seguridad me refiero. 

Algunos aparatos que involucran frecuencias si no estan puestos a tierra, generan mayor grado de interferencias en sus alrrededores, y sobre la linea, ya que sus filtros estan calculados con toma a tierra.  


Por regla general todo lo que no tenga una carcasa de lastico, y sus partes aisladas totalmente de sus circuitos, no lleva toma a tierra. 
Lo demas si,  cualquier aparatejo que sea de carcasa metalica, o que sus botones sensores iou transductores tenga partes metalicas como dijo Fernando tengan la mas minima posibilidad de ponerce en contacto con la fase. "Cable a tierra" 

Monitor( todo de plastico como un TV) rompe la regla porque la fuente conmutada de la PC y toda su carcasa esta puesta a tierra, asi que el tambien. 

Saludos 

PD: Los TV suelen poner vivo en la maya de las conexiones de video cable, buena forma de matar a tu vecino que te roba el cable ( es broma)


----------



## fernandob (Jul 29, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> yo si tengo para agregar.
> 
> Si no tenes Diferencial. no creas que lo que este puesto a tierra, queda sin riesgo.
> Igual tenes voltaje, no es que se va todo por la tierra y te puedo asegurar que se siente al tacto.
> ...



que lindo es estar en casa ...........
de verdad.

no sabes cuantos electrICISTAS te discutirian eso.
son mas ignorantes y faltos de capacidad de analisis   
aprndieron a pasar el cable verde y clavar una jabalina y ya esta.......

pero es exactamente como vos decis.


----------



## ingegus (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola a todos, si me permiten me uno a los comentarios, esperando que mi participacion sirva de algo. Me ha tocado en algunas instalaciones que se dañan las computadoras principalmente su fuente llevandose tambien algunos perifericos y otros equipos electronicos, analisando la instalacion la falla resulta ser una mala instalacion de tierra que puede estar aterrizada a una estructura metalica, al neutro de la red electrica, etc. de repente se observan instalaciones tan variadas que es dificil seguirlas y en el estudio de tierras hay tanta información que siento que se pierden y resultan muchas opiniones. Yo pienso lo siguiente; en este caso como supondria en muchos otros, los casos de falla a tierra pudiera generarse por que un cable de fase se solto, por alguna razon, y se unio a tierra, o a neutro, o a una estructura o durante una tormenta electrica una descarga atmosferica produjo un alto potencial en un edificio y con referencia a la instalacion electrica produce una diferencia de potencial de algunos miles de voltios, todo por no tener un buen aterrizaje a tierra y esto durante unos milisegundos solamente menos de lo que dura un parpadeo de los ojos Yo me ubico en Mexico y por lo menos por aca es comun, por lo menos en la mayoria de las viviendas, que no se instale el cable de tierra, la mayoria de las casas asi estan construidas, que pasa que un aparato electrodomestico, efectivamente no tiene una conexion de tierra y el chasis o la parte metalica esta suelta, voy a detallar un poco mas la instalacion para intentar que entiendan mi punto de vista y si tienen una correccion me la indiquen, bueno, tambien por aca es comun que la empresa suministradora de electricidad instale un transformador para varias casas con transformadores delta-estrella, con la estrella en el secundario y normalmente el neutro lo aterrizan con una varilla de cobre a tierra y de ahi tomamos nuestra referencia de cero potencial a nuestro neutro al conectarlo directamente a tierra, de ahi los instaladores agarran dos cables neutro y fase y lo llevan a una casa y a otro y a otro y la tierra bien ahi se quedo en el neutro del transformador y asi entra a las casas, de repente sucede que la fase se aterriza y se cierra el circuito fase, chasis metalico, piso mojado o seco o estructura, tierra hasta llegar al neutro del transformador donde esta nuestro electrodo de tierra y ahi cerramos nuestro circuito, bajo estas circunstancias la corriente puede ser tan variable como nuestro humor por que dicen que si estamos de cierto humor tenemos una resistencia si tenemos otro humor nuestra resistencia es otro y si estamos tocando el chasis del aparato nos ponemos en paralelo con quien sabe que resistencia que para decifrarlo esta en chino.
Lo ideal, segun yo, y posiblemente muchos otros, es que desde el neutro del transformador corran de igual manera un cable de tierra, uno por circuito, y se ingrese a las casas tres cables, fase, neutro y tierra, y si piensan que finalmente es el mismo punto, no es asi, analisen la resistencia del cable y las caidas de potencial y se daran cuenta que no es asi y pienso que algo que mejoraria a este tipo de instalacion seria ademas poner un electrodo de tierra en la entrada de las viviendas, unir ahi el neutro e ingresar a las casas tres cables igual, fase,neutro y tierra pero unido neutro y tierra solo en la entrada, con esto lo que se logra es equipotenciar la referencia del neutro del transformador con el potencial de referencia a la entrada de las viviendas.
Bien espero contribuir en algo al entendimiento de las tierras y espero sus comentarios, un saludo a todos.


----------



## Juanes_r (Jul 30, 2009)

Básicamente hay dos definiciones para tierra.

La tierra de los circuitos electrónicos es la referencia de todos los voltajes, esto es 0V, GND o DGND, gráficamente se representa con cuatro rayitas una mas pequeña debajo de la otra mas grande. Ya saben esto es 0V, si hay un voltaje el en circuito este se mide con referencia a esta tierra.

Ahora la otra tierra es la tierra para circuitos eléctricos, también llamada masa, los circuitos eléctricos de CA tienen una fase y un neutro (este no es la tierra), algunos electrodomésticos necesitan protección contra sobrevoltajes u otros fallos eléctricos, para esta protección se utiliza la tierra, pueden darse cuenta que hay tomacorrientes que tienen a parte de los dos conectores planos (fase y neutro) uno circular al ladito, este es la tierra. Cuando un electrodoméstico tiene sobre voltaje, envía esta sobrecarga a la tierra, la cual descarga ese exceso de voltaje en la "tierra", si el piso, para esto la casa debe tener una puesta a tierra, una varilla de cobre enterrada en el suelo para este fin.

Ahora espero que halla quedado claro la diferencia entre las diferentes definiciones de tierra.


----------



## electrojer (Ago 16, 2009)

el gnd es la masa en un circuito electronico en el que la tierra no tien nada que ver con su funcionamiento, la tierra es una conexion de seguridad que se hace solo en la carcasa del electrodomestico o lo que sea para derivar tensiones producidas por estaticas o fugas provocadas por bobinados en corto; cables pelados; et, en una palabra el cable a tierra es solo por seguridad, pero si la jabalina a la que esta conectado este cable tiene mas de 3 ohm de impedancia con respecto a la tierra real entonces el circuito se cerrara a traves del ususrio y esto puede ser no solamente desagradable sino tambien peligroso


----------



## david levinson (Ene 12, 2010)

hola a todos, perdon por volver a redundar en este post que ya es un poco viejito, pero me llamo la atencion de las  respuestas, en mi caso, me dedico casi exclusivamente a la reparacion de dvd's, por lo que me enredo un poco con mi experiencia el hecho de que casi todos los dvd's tienen su gnd de las vias conectadas a la uno/dos puntos de conexio con la carcaza, pregunta, esto continua enciando la masa a tierra, pero directamente desde las fuentes, porque? acaso no es suficiente con el (-) de la red? ademas si solo fuera por seguridad, el gnd de la fuente no estaria en contacto con la carcaza? desde ya, les agradecere cualquier tipo de respuesta a nueva duda.


----------



## Guldis (Mar 14, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> pero no sigas confundiendo danirebollo, la "tierra" que generalmente ves en un circuito electronico representada por el "pinito dado vuelta", no necesariamente en la tierra de la instalacion hogareña, a la tierra hogareña se conecta todo lo que es carcazas metalicas, etc. no "negativos" de circuitos, esto se hace para proteger ante contactos indirectos, es decir tocar la carcaza que por una razon un otra esta bajo tension.
> 
> en toda casa de haber un puesta a tierra en condiciones, con menos de 3 ohms, esto se mide con un telurimetro, un "aparatito" que mide la resistencia del suelo.
> 
> y tambien un interruptor diferencial.



 Mas claro imposible.


----------

